# Shimano Deore Hub Overhaul



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

*Shimano Hub Bearing Overhaul*

This guide has been updated and can now be found by following this link to the New and Improved Shimano Hub Bearing Overhaul DIY Guide in the MTBR Pro Review section.


----------



## Marc in FL (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, this was a great breakdown this labor intensive task. I'm overhauling my rear hub for the first time, this writeup helped a lot. 

I've only got one problem, I've got Bontrager hubs that required a special 12mm Allen wrench, but I still can't get it off no matter how hard I try. I've sprayed some penetrating oil in the assembly, hopefully it will loosen up.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Marc,
The freehub retaining bolts can be in pretty tight. Have you tried standing the wheel up and getting your foot involved (maybe getting somebody else to hold the wheel and allen key in place)?
If you have, or can use, a bench vice, you can lock the allen wrench in vertically and drop the wheel onto it, then turn the wheel anti-clockwise, this should do the trick.
My DMR uses a 12mm allen wrench; it's not the tool you have, but how you use it...
Peace,
Steve


----------



## Marc in FL (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve,

After visiting my LBS to pick up some replacement bearings I asked them how they removed the freehub nut. They normally use a pipe extension or what you said about the vise and turning the wheel. They said normally they didn't unless they were replacing the freehub? I tried a few more times afterwards. Unfortunately, none of the methods worked and I relented before I damaged the entire wheel. Thanks again for the advice and the great writeup.


----------



## gurba (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for this great writeup. 
I'm waiting for my new wheeslset to arrive (M765 hubs) and have heard these should be greased up before use.

I will certainly bookmark this page as I like to have extensive help when doing this the first time


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey gurba,

I used my XT rear hub for 6 months before swapping out the grease/bearings. The grease I cleared out was in good order, but the (same) grease in the Deore hubs from the guide was beginning to harden after the same amount of time. It may be good advice you've heard to replace the factory grease straight away. For what it's worth, I highly recommend the Pedro's Syn as a replacement, although I also hear very good things about Phil Wood stuff, though I've never found any in the UK. It might be worth a search on the forums, or check out the MTBR reviews.
Peace.
Steve


----------



## VielziDub (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread was the reason I registered! :thumbsup: Really useful, and may have just saved me £250 by stopping me splashing out on some Hope hubbed wheels...

(Moral or story is if you derailer collapses on the mountain, do not try linking single pivot bike to single speed by removing links :nono: especially if you then take it through a full on river...if you follow the above procedure straight away, and you maybe OK!)


----------

